# Cricket



## Kooldude (Jun 10, 2014)

I know crickets aren't a desired source of food, when using them do you throw a few in at once or put one at a time, concern about attacking mantis thank


----------



## Cordero (Jun 10, 2014)

I always tong feed crickets


----------



## Rick (Jun 10, 2014)

What do you mean crickets aren't a desired source of food? Been my desired source of food for over a decade. There is nothing at all wrong with crickets. Yes, some mantids should be fed flying foods but for the majority crickets are just fine. You have to take care of them just like any other feeder insects and get them from a reputable source. '

But to answer your question, how many you feed depends on the size of the mantis and the size of the cricket. A large gravid female may get several while a smaller mantis may only get one. I've never had a cricket attack a mantis and don't really feel it is something to worry about. But like any feeder you need to remove them during ooth laying and molting.


----------



## Digger (Jun 11, 2014)

Very much agree with Rick.

I've relied on crix as my primary food source for years (particularly in winter months). And as many on this board know, most of my mantids live very long lives.

As Rick mentions - use a reliable source and be sure to properly gut load them before giving them to your pets. The crix I offer are always somewhat smaller than the feeding mantis.

A cricket attacking a mantis seems to me like a Piper Cub attacking an F-22 Raptor jet fighter.


----------



## Sticky (Jun 11, 2014)

I lost a mantis to a cricket. She had just molted and the cricket attacked and she fell. This happened when I first started with mantids and I didn't know better. Beginner's mistake.


----------



## Kooldude (Jun 11, 2014)

Desired was the wrong word, I've read a few posts about bad batches of crickets. I know not to feed crickets with gut load what can you feed them that won't hurt mantis


----------



## JP77 (Jun 11, 2014)

Kooldude said:


> Desired was the wrong word, I've read a few posts about bad batches of crickets. I know not to feed crickets with gut load what can you feed them that won't hurt mantis


I use dry cricket chow, some dry dog food, and fresh veggie or fruit left overs (watermelon rinds, apple cores, lettuce) for hydration. I've heard carrot-fed crickets can make mantids sick, but I can't personally verify that.


----------

